# Lazer Mag Alterations



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Got an older lazer mag from my grandpa who didnt use it much at all. It has the auger bit without a centering point. I am wondering if anyone has welded one on and what success you had? The auger usually works great going through the ice but if the blades get bent at all it wants to jump. I also would like to redrill my holes in my house but this is almost impossible with this style of auger. Thanks for the info. Fowlnfins.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

fowl,

You really don't need the center point,further the blades won't bend,they're stainless steel.Sounds like the blades are dull,thats why she is jumping.It does'nt take much to dull the blades,little chunk of dirt that fell off a truck buried under the snow,traveling w/o a blade cover will nick the blades.

Run your finger along the blade edge,any nicks and you need to sharpen them (if your good with a stone or finish file) or buy a new set.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Ive noticed if when starting a hole I push a little on the left side it will cut the hole. Are these designed to just pull through the ice or is some pressure required like on my other Ice auger. Why do the new ones have that centering point? for recutting? Thanks for the reply. Fowlnfins


----------



## cattail (Aug 29, 2007)

not 100% sure, but I thought the lazer mag had a screw in point that you could remove or leave in. Maybe yours is just removed, and you can get a replacement. Check the bottom where the point would be and check if there is theads. just a thought.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

fowl,

The lazer mag (two blades) will pull the auger down so fast you'll need to apply some "up pressure" when the blades are sharp,if you are pushing down,again the blades are dull.Also make sure the blade screw's are snug,one lose screw can also result in auger hopping.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a older Lazer also around 15 yrs old, I was having the same trouble and called Lazer. They gave me a new auger section, if it doesn't have 2 bars coming from the blades up to the shaft you might be able to do the same thing.

Dan


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

You guys are a great help. When this auger was brand new thats the way it worked it felt like it just "sucked" through the ice. Replaced the blades at the end of last year and it just never has worked just right. Am going to check the screws on the blades. Thanks again. WIll let you know what works out as i have a feeling this is happening a fair amount with all the PMs as well. Fowlnfins.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is the # to Strikemaster in Big Lake, MN 763-263-8999. That is how I got my new auger

Dan


----------

